# I'm Not the Cake Boss!



## maplebeez (Feb 6, 2016)

What's a polite way to decline my niece's request to pick up & deliver her wedding cake to the reception hall? The happy couple were shocked when they learned what the bakery's delivery charge was & are trying to save a few bucks. I don't need or want that responsibility & if something goes wrong, I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2016)

I would just be honest with her.  Tell her you'd hate to ruin her wedding by having something bad happen with the cake.  Maybe there's someone else who would volunteer, someone with a vehicle better to transport the cake, and help with moving it.

If she's reasonable, she'll understand and find another way without holding a grudge...good luck.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2016)

Agree. Just be honest.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 6, 2016)

It does sound very risky and if its a big cake it would take two people to carry and put it into car/van.  I would definitely tell her your concerns.


----------



## jujube (Feb 6, 2016)

I had to pick up my sister's wedding cake up years ago and transport it to the venue.  I put it in the back of our van and stationed my daughter and two of her friends to hold onto the base.  I then drove 14 miles verrrrrry, verrrrry slowly, especially around corners.  I was a nervous wreck.  Then we had to slide it out and roll it in on a cart.   I can guarantee you I'd gladly pay the delivery fee for someone before I'd do THAT again.   Maybe you can offer to pay the fee as a wedding present?

I watch wedding shows sometimes (what can I say....I'm female) and it amazes me what the brides and grooms will quibble about paying.  They spend $50,000 on a wedding/reception and get their undies in a twist about a $50 delivery fee.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2016)

I sure wouldn't do it, even if I had a vehicle that could transport it.  As you say, if something goes wrong, you'll never hear the end of it.  AND, even driving as carefully as possible, you can't control outside things happening -- like what if someone hits you from the rear, even just a fender bender could send the cake toppling; or if you have to stop suddenly because someone steps off the curb right in front of you?

No, just no.  I'd tell her I couldn't take on the responsibility.  They should just pay the delivery fee, or go get it themselves.  Not really fair of them to put you in this position anyway.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 7, 2016)

jujube said:


> I had to pick up my sister's wedding cake up years ago and transport it to the venue.  I put it in the back of our van and stationed my daughter and two of her friends to hold onto the base.  I then drove 14 miles verrrrrry, verrrrry slowly, especially around corners.  I was a nervous wreck.  Then we had to slide it out and roll it in on a cart.   I can guarantee you I'd gladly pay the delivery fee for someone before I'd do THAT again.   Maybe you can offer to pay the fee as a wedding present?
> 
> I watch wedding shows sometimes (what can I say....I'm female) and it amazes me what the brides and grooms will quibble about paying.  They spend $50,000 on a wedding/reception and get their undies in a twist about a $50 delivery fee.



I agree with jujube. Offer to pay the delivery fee if you can afford it, otherwise I agree with everyone else. Call your Niece and tell her the truth that you just don't want the responsibility of something happening to that cake.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2016)

....


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 7, 2016)

maplebeez said:


> What's a polite way to decline my niece's request to pick up & deliver her wedding cake to the reception hall? The happy couple were shocked when they learned what the bakery's delivery charge was & are trying to save a few bucks. I don't need or want that responsibility & if something goes wrong, I'll never hear the end of it.



Just say 'NO!'


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 7, 2016)

I might contact the bakery myself. Where we live the cake itself might be pricey but they include getting it to the wedding site in the cost. To move one of those tall cakes can be difficult even for people who do it regularly.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 11, 2016)

maplebeez said:


> What's a polite way to decline my niece's request to pick up & deliver her wedding cake to the reception hall? The happy couple were shocked when they learned what the bakery's delivery charge was & are trying to save a few bucks. I don't need or want that responsibility & if something goes wrong, I'll never hear the end of it.



maplebeez, did you make a decision on what to do about the cake?


----------



## maplebeez (Feb 13, 2016)

Told her I couldn't do it & she got irritated with me, but her fiancee finally convinced her it's better/safer paying the bakery to deliver & set up the cake.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2016)

maplebeez said:


> Told her I couldn't do it & she got irritated with me, but her fiancee finally convinced her it's better/safer paying the bakery to deliver & set up the cake.



Good for you!!


----------

